

CIA: We can neither confirm nor deny that this is our first tweet. - schrofer
https://twitter.com/CIA

======
TheSageMage
I see they are only following other government organizations. I think it would
be hilarious if they chose a handful of people in the US population to follow,
just to freak those people out.

------
massappeal
I'm trying to imagine the qualities the CIA looks for in a Social Media
Manager.

